# Open Doorway



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an open doorway right across from my left speaker leading into the kitchen and right next to the loveseat i am sitting on. I have no way of covering it. Would this affect my sound and if it does, is there any solution to the problem?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, it most defiantly will affect the sound, how much depends on the design of the speaker cabinet its self. If its front ported as apposed to rear that can change how the low end is directed in the room. 
Can you install a pocket door into the opening?


----------



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats something that I'd have to discuss with the SO. But for now, would toeing in the left speaker help out some without throwing off balance? And they are front ported.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jbear33 said:


> But for now, would toeing in the left speaker help out some without throwing off balance? And they are front ported.


Toeing in wont really help. Does your receiver have some sort of auto room eq? If so I would let it try to compensate for the opening and just leave it as is for now.


----------



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

There is no auto eq on this reciever. Maybe distance set or delay change?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would most likely need to increase the level and some of the low end to compensate. The distance setting may also help but that would be a bit of trial and error before you would find a setting that would help.


----------



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ill give it a try and see what helps. Thank you for the help Tony!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem, I am sure there will be others who will chime in who have some other suggestions that I have not thought of.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

jbear33 said:


> I have an open doorway right across from my left speaker leading into the kitchen and right next to the loveseat i am sitting on. I have no way of covering it. Would this affect my sound and if it does, is there any solution to the problem?


I am gonna end up with a similar problem when i get my room done, my solution though is gonna be a heavy homebuilt door with double paned 1/4" glass so we don't lose the openess of the room or create too much division. My only concern is the door rattling.:foottap:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I had this problem in my last house. Right speaker was in a corner, Left was open to the room. +2dB on the Left speaker seemed to balance it all out pretty well (no auto EQ on my receiver).

It's a problem many people have to deal with


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Can you install a pocket door into the opening?


What about about  this ???

Probably not the best solution, but at least the sound will not escape the room...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

salvasol said:


> What about about  this ???
> 
> Probably not the best solution, but at least the sound will not escape the room...


I have considered something like that too, but am going to put the door back instead which is to the right of my front right speaker.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

recruit said:


> ...am going to put the door back instead which is to the right of my front right speaker.


What??? You didn't mention that before (That you removed the door) addle: :bigsmile:

Hopefully that will help and you can enjoy your HT again :T


----------

